
Plugless Power: the world's first wireless EV charging system - jtsinghfuture
https://cityofhumans.com/plugless/#.V5aaMNjlnD8.hackernews
======
sbierwagen
Not the first: the EV1 used an induction paddle to charge in 1999:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magne_Charge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magne_Charge)

Audi did something similar 7 months ago: [http://insideevs.com/audi-wireless-
charging-options-launched...](http://insideevs.com/audi-wireless-charging-
options-launched-2017/)

